# What to fill in form 80,form 1221 and form 147



## docaj (May 10, 2011)

Hi everybody,
I have to fill in my marital status in these forms. I am married ,but donot have a marraige certificate.We also have separated but not yet applied for divorce. I got a new passport done for which i had to submit an affidavit from the magistrate saying that i am seperated from my wife from ... and are married but not yet divorced. But in my passport my spouse(wife) name has been added. Now considering all these ,do i need to declare my status as seperated?
in form 80 do I need to fill in the particulars of my partner if i tick on the seperated column?
Would it affect me in getting a visa,since my spouse's name is mentioned in my passport.


----------

